# Quantum 2.00 for the Axe-Fx II out...sounds nice, right?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm always surprised when a release comes down the pipe that makes me think things have gotten better for the Axe-Fx II at this point. Refinement, once you've gotten so far with something, gets really, really hard. The saying, "The last 10% takes 90% of the time" is very true, especially in engineering.

The 2.00 has improved some of the modeling realism, again, and the result is a nicer top end on a lot of the models. The Plexis, in particular, have just gotten sweet. I always found them a touch ice-picky in the high end response unless I did drastic things to their EQ settings. Don't need to do that any more.

And my go-to setup: a Bogner Shiva clean tone in to a 2x12 cabinet IR has gotten just sublime to play with loud and live.

This is off the floor from our rehearsal:


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fiaresee%2Fkansas-city-clip


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet! You're going to convert me yet...

Nice playing Ian.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is very close to an offspring song before the open chord rings haha. Great stuff man.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

mister.zed said:


> Sweet! You're going to convert me yet...
> 
> Nice playing Ian.


Thanks man! I'm chipping away at you day by day.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Good stuff Ian. Once the update is completed, does it affect an existing preset that I have created (or that was downloaded at a prior time)?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Alex Dann said:


> Good stuff Ian. Once the update is completed, does it affect an existing preset that I have created (or that was downloaded at a prior time)?


Yea, after you've updated, when you select a preset created in an older firmware the amp block updates. You can completely reset the amp block's advanced parameters by selecting a new model and then switching back.

Back up your banks before you update so you have a point to revert to if you don't like things!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx - I just saw your post on the Fractal forum regarding the Deco I requested. I will try it out.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

iaresee said:


> I'm always surprised when a release comes down the pipe that makes me think things have gotten better for the Axe-Fx II at this point. Refinement, once you've gotten so far with something, gets really, really hard. The saying, "The last 10% takes 90% of the time" is very true, especially in engineering.
> 
> The 2.00 has improved some of the modeling realism, again, and the result is a nicer top end on a lot of the models. The Plexis, in particular, have just gotten sweet. I always found them a touch ice-picky in the high end response unless I did drastic things to their EQ settings. Don't need to do that any more.
> 
> ...


I read that the original Quantum release made the amps so "real" that no tweaking was necessary. Never ends does it? Keeps getting "more real than real" with every Fractal release, at least they keep telling us that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> I read that the original Quantum release made the amps so "real" that no tweaking was necessary. Never ends does it? Keeps getting "more real than real" with every Fractal release, at least they keep telling us that.


To be fair, Fractal never makes that claim. Others do.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

iaresee said:


> To be fair, Fractal never makes that claim. Others do.


I know, I was having fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> I know, I was having fun.


Your humour is completely lost on the internet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it's 2016 and we dont have a sarcasm font


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Your humour is completely lost on the internet.


Ya, sorry. I like having fun every time a Fractal guy says the latest download makes the Axe sound "more real", even though the last download was "THE most real". I should have put a smiley face at the end of something. Enjoy the newest quantum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> Ya, sorry. I like having fun every time a Fractal guy says the latest download makes the Axe sound "more real", even though the last download was "THE most real". I should have put a smiley face at the end of something. Enjoy the newest quantum.


I'm terrible for reading stuff like this now -- 8 years of enduring the naysayers. It's not you; it's me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Budda said:


> it's 2016 and we dont have a sarcasm font


Indeed. +1


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Ya, sorry. I like having fun every time a Fractal guy says the latest download makes the Axe sound "more real", even though the last download was "THE most real". I should have put a smiley face at the end of something. Enjoy the newest quantum.


Well when you think about it, current firmware will always be the most realistic until the next update is finished. Think of it as putting new power tubes in an amp that wasn't performing poorly, but you gain a noticeable (though not necessarily massive) tonal improvement from the change.

*runs an amp from the 80's*


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

On another note, how are you liking the AX8? I'm not a huge fan of the way Fractal does business but the AX8 or the Helix are really the only all in one floor options right now. I've already tried the Helix so I'm looking at the AX8.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it's funny if you don't take yourself too seriously. Enjoy what you enjoy. I'm sure nobody was saying it doesn't sound good. Just having a laugh about updates. Seriously though, when is it real enough? Can't it just be what it is?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the way Fractal does business


Just curious to know why

I'm a fan of Fractal (own an AXE II and an FX8) but I do wonder if the "over joy" from some users upon a new update hurts Fractal. It sounded great 8 versions back!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cups said:


> I think it's funny if you don't take yourself too seriously. Enjoy what you enjoy. I'm sure nobody was saying it doesn't sound good. Just having a laugh about updates. Seriously though, when is it real enough? Can't it just be what it is?


They have amps in there that are proprietary - so it makes sense that at least *some amp* will continuously see updates. They're not just confined to what the real world can offer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> On another note, how are you liking the AX8?


I haven't gigged with it, but I've taken it out to rehearsal a few times. Coming from an MFC+AFII setup it takes a bit of getting used to. My one, main gigging patch had to be split across 4 patches in the AX8 to cover all the same effect combinations I use in various songs throughout a night. It's certainly even more compact in comparison to my "big" rig. And it sounds pretty much the same (though Quantum 2.0 hasn't been ported to it yet).



> I'm not a huge fan of the way Fractal does business but the AX8 or the Helix are really the only all in one floor options right now. I've already tried the Helix so I'm looking at the AX8.


What aren't you a fan of? The wait lists?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

iaresee said:


> What aren't you a fan of? The wait lists?


The waitlist was one reason for sure. I've also read some questionable things about Cliff and how he likes to downtalk everything that isn't Fractal. Just seems in poor taste.

Anyway, I just don't visit the Fractal site that often anymore, it reminds me of Amway over there. I will probably get the AX8 when my name comes up though, the products are top notch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> The waitlist was one reason for sure. I've also read some questionable things about Cliff and how he likes to downtalk everything that isn't Fractal. Just seems in poor taste.


My experience with Cliff, directly, is that he's honest about anything you talk to him about. That includes competitor's gear when it's both better and worse than his own company's offerings. That kind of directness isn't common or for everyone.

Back to Fractal gear: I've been using the AX8 at rehearsals for the past few weeks and I'm really falling in love with the switch setup on it. The ability to do X/Y switching on blocks with it is fantastic and incredibly powerful and I want a controller for my AFII now that does it as well.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Back to Fractal gear: I've been using the AX8 at rehearsals for the past few weeks and I'm really falling in love with the switch setup on it. The ability to do X/Y switching on blocks with it is fantastic and incredibly powerful and I want a controller for my AFII now that does it as well.


That's good to know. I won't be replacing my Kemper any time soon but I'd sure like a decent floor based unit so I don't have to lug so much stuff around, the Helix didn't do it for me.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

FWIW, I've been a fractal user since 2009, I've had both the AX8 along side my axefx2 for a few weeks and they sound very very close even though they are 2 different firmwares. Both sound fantastic. It took me a couple of weeks to reprogram my brain for the switches, I love the switch implimentation on the ax8.
The Ax8 will be used at gigs & rehearsals, the axe2 will stay in the crib.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been thinking about converting to a Fractal unit for a couple of years now and now that I've taken a good, long look at the AX8, I'm pretty sure I'm going to pull the trigger on one this summer. I figure I can easily flip my pedalboard and pull out the cost of an AX8 and I'm just getting tired of lugging gear to and from rehearsals and shows. Can't wait to clear up enough room on my credit card to put myself on the waitlist!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

hollowbody said:


> I've been thinking about converting to a Fractal unit for a couple of years now and now that I've taken a good, long look at the AX8, I'm pretty sure I'm going to pull the trigger on one this summer. I figure I can easily flip my pedalboard and pull out the cost of an AX8 and I'm just getting tired of lugging gear to and from rehearsals and shows. Can't wait to clear up enough room on my credit card to put myself on the waitlist!


Just in case there's confusion: it costs nothing to get on the wait list and when your name comes up there's no obligation to buy. Given how back logged they are I'd say get on the list now. Worst case you say no and go to the back of the queue again.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Just in case there's confusion: it costs nothing to get on the wait list and when your name comes up there's no obligation to buy. Given how back logged they are I'd say get on the list now. Worst case you say no and go to the back of the queue again.


Good to know! Actually, the only reason I hadn't signed up yet was because I didn't want to be on the hook for $1,399 US and not have the funds. If that's not the case, then yes, I'll hop on the list right now! Any idea how long it currently is?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

hollowbody said:


> Good to know! Actually, the only reason I hadn't signed up yet was because I didn't want to be on the hook for $1,399 US and not have the funds. If that's not the case, then yes, I'll hop on the list right now! Any idea how long it currently is?


I'm not sure how long the wait is, sorry. I do know they're working like mad people to get through the list.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't realize there was still a list! A friend just ordered the ax8 and I figured it would be here soon haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

Budda said:


> I didn't realize there was still a list! A friend just ordered the ax8 and I figured it would be here soon haha.


If he ordered it then it'll be quick. If your name comes up it means they have stock. They don't tap people on the list if they can't ship a unit the same day. That's part of the reason working through the list takes so long -- they give people a few days to say yes or no before they move on to the next person on the list. And if people are slow to respond, well, it gums up the whole process.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dunno when she'll get it, but I'll find out when she does haha.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

you know how much with shipping and taxes for Ax8 come to Canada ?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

metallica86 said:


> you know how much with shipping and taxes for Ax8 come to Canada ?


Depending on your province but if in Ontario, roughly $1,399 + 13%HST + shipping (around $100). If you go to the fractal site, you can get a better estimate when adding the unit to the cart and doing a quasi checkout.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am on the waitlist, I got on the first day at 9:13pm and my name hasn't come up yet. I sold my XL to buy the AX8, waited too long, bought a Kemper and WILL NOT be buying the AX8. I will sell my waitlist spot if anyone wants it. If you just ordered the AX8 be prepared to wait until later this year to get it. They haven't even shipped through day one yet. Get realistic!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> I am on the waitlist, I got on the first day at 9:13pm and my name hasn't come up yet. I sold my XL to buy the AX8, waited too long, bought a Kemper and WILL NOT be buying the AX8. I will sell my waitlist spot if anyone wants it. If you just ordered the AX8 be prepared to wait until later this year to get it. They haven't even shipped through day one yet. Get realistic!


Can't sell your spot. Purchaser has to match email and name. And warranty is non-transferable.

For a guy with nothing in Fractal anymore you sure invest a lot of time in Fractal threads.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Can't sell your spot. Purchaser has to match email and name. And warranty is non-transferable.
> 
> For a guy with nothing in Fractal anymore you sure invest a lot of time in Fractal threads.


I was hoping to sell my spot plus I still keep up on all the latest gear, whether it be Fractal or Fender, no crime in that is there? I also post in Atomic and Helix threads and I sold both of those as well.

Pretty sure all I have to do is send my invite to someone else, at least that's what other guys are doing. I don't think that constitutes transferring warranty, but then again, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Can't sell your spot. Purchaser has to match email and name. And warranty is non-transferable.
> 
> For a guy with nothing in Fractal anymore you sure invest a lot of time in Fractal threads.


I re-read my initial post there and it may have come across as argumentative, I certainly didn't mean for it to come across as that, I just wanted guys to know they will most likely be waiting a good while if they just got on the list. My apologies.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> Ya, sorry. I like having fun every time a Fractal guy says the latest download makes the Axe sound "more real", even though the last download was "THE most real".


Reminds me of the Taylor Made ads for the newest drivers. Always promising 10-20 yards more distance. Since they release a new driver it seems like 3 times a year an average golfers drive should be up to 3,000 yards by now.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

pat6969 said:


> I am on the waitlist, I got on the first day at 9:13pm and my name hasn't come up yet. I sold my XL to buy the AX8, waited too long, bought a Kemper and WILL NOT be buying the AX8. I will sell my waitlist spot if anyone wants it. If you just ordered the AX8 be prepared to wait until later this year to get it. They haven't even shipped through day one yet. Get realistic!


hey Pat, I see you had Atomic, how it compare to the Kemper ( amp sims only) Why you sold the atomic ?


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Alex said:


> Depending on your province but if in Ontario, roughly $1,399 + 13%HST + shipping (around $100). If you go to the fractal site, you can get a better estimate when adding the unit to the cart and doing a quasi checkout.


thanks, I just tried and cost me 2000$ CAN, our dollar is so weak now

I passed then


----------

